# Winter Turnout Blanket For Horses



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For all you horse lovers out there HERE  is an OUTSTANDING bargain on a GREAT winter turnout blanket for your horse. 

The price is GREAT! I ordered 3 of these 350 gram winter turnout blankets recently as a Christmas gift for my daughter but the temps got down into the low 20's/upper teens last night and I decided to let my daughter have them a little early so we could put them on Miss Aryia and Mr. Mingo. 

To be honest, I wasn't expecting much for the price but was pleasantly surprised to see what good quality they are and the warmth they provide. The straps are very easy to adjust and the belts and straps all have good solid buckles. The material is very durable and breaths well. The back end even has a "poop shute" built into it so the horses can dooooo their business without messing up the blankets. 

At first the horses were a little nervous and spooky about having the blankets placed on their backs, but with a little coaxing and letting them inspect the blanket first as well as taking things slowly; they allowed us to put them on. 

Once we had the blankets on it was obvious Mr. Mingo and Miss Aryia were very comfortable as well as nice n toasty. 

I suggest putting the blankets on right before sundown and taking them off at sunrise. You don't want to leave them on all day as they will sweat in them and then can develop rain rot, ring worm, or other skin problems. 

Most of the blankets I have seen similar to these were $100 or more. Better get 'em while they last as they are on clearance. I will try to take some pictures to post so you guys can see.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

It would have been nice to have found this back in February when we had two foals here in south-west michigan and ended up spending $80 a peice to buy them each blankets. These were perfect until we got them out to put them on the foals now, and it didn't work out too well          


keep your stick on the ice


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A follow up. Mr. Mingo had a "Little Accident" in his blanket last night. He was not fed well before he was given to us and we have been trying to nurse him back to a full healthy body. He has had digestive problems since day one but I think I may have over done it just a bit with increasing his grain intake. I think this made his borderline colic worse. Needless to say his blanket was a bit soiled but washed up real nice in the washing machine and is dripping dry. Came out like a champ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Do the winter turnout blankets have a nylon or cotton lining


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As best I can tell, it looks like a very soft, quilted nylon lining on the inside that goes against their coat. The material seems to breath very well and the outside has a nylon rip stop outer shell that is pretty much waterproof. For $39 I don't see how you can go wrong. I ordered a 4th blanket when I saw they lowered the price $10. I called the order phone line and since I had already ordered 3 blankets and 3 neck rugs at the higher price, they threw in a 4th blanket for free. They sent me the wrong color neck rugs and threw in the free blanket with the correct color neck rugs they are sending me. They seem like good folks to deal with.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, It looks like you have over $500 worth of merchandise on your hands. Everything works kinda slow around here.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Bought two blankets and two neck rugs for the foals, great quality and an amazing price. I am almost tempted to buy a bunch and sell them to all the rich horse people around here for $100 . Me and my constant need to make a quick buck


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

See! I told you they were good quality blankets. They are on Mr. Mingo and Mrs. Aryea right now. The only problem we have had with them so far is that Mrs. Aryea broke one of the rear leg strap latches. I think she may have pulled it too tight laying down or getting up maybe even running. Aside from that they have been great and the horses like them. They were definitely needed last night! The temp got down to 9 degrees. The neck rugs tend to pull a little tight when they put their heads down to graze but it might be we have not adjusted them just right yet. Overall they are a great product and definitely worth the price. Most other turnout blankets cost 4 to 7 times that amount.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Be careful, you don't want to keep blankets on them all the time or their winter coats won't grow or will fall out. We only put blankets on ours when the temp gets down to 0 and they're outside or if we are trying to grow their show coats out. We just ordered two for the foals and they haven't even been on them yet.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We put them on only when it gets real cold and only for the night and perhaps a day if it is really cold during the day.

What size did you order for the foal? I was look at buying one for our foal which is due to be born any day now. I didn't think the smallest size would be small enough.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We ordered a 66 and a 69 for our 10 mo. old foals and they are too big for them. One of the foals is built like a tank and is as stocky as can be and is still too big. No worries, we will just wait another month. 

If one of your horses is due to have a baby, you really shouldn't have put a blanket on her at all unless faced with extreme conditions. The mothers systems monitor the weather outside and then decide how much fur to put on the foal for when it is born. I am not sure how cold it gets down there, but my advice to you would be that the baby is not going to have as much fur as is needed and you should probably go out and buy a foal blanket.

Also, is Ms. Arya being kept in a stall at night and are you checking her for signs of a close birth. Also, do you have a heat lamp in her stall if she has one. Almost all the time, the horse will have her baby at night when it is the coldest and it is important to keep it comfortable. I hope that you are planning on seperating Jake and Mingo from Arya if you haven't already. Trust me, when we had our foals last year, the boss read all about them and slept in the barn for 4 nights in the middle of february. We even have a security camera wired into a monitor in the Tack room so the mother doesn't know we are watching her.

Just giving you a little bit of info if you don't already know this, I'm sure you already do. There is nothing serious, just a few things you might want to watch out for.

Kevin


----------

